# Hay fever relieve whilst breastfeeding



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I am exclusively breastfeeding my 5 months old. Would you please advice me what hay fever drugs are safe to take whilst breastfeeding?

Thank you 

Sasha


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Both cetirizine and loratidine are considered safe to use when breastfeeding. The amount of drug that passes into the breast milk is very low and not thought to cause any adverse effects in babies.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You could also have low dose beconase nasal spray (you are supposed to check with the doctor) and sodium cromoglycate eye drops.

The amount absorbed into the blood stream from topical application to the affected areas is minimal and therefore the amount that could possibly get into breast milk is minimal.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for your advice. Xx


----------

